
Ask HN: What web technology stack would you use? - dirtylowprofile
What web technology stack would you use that could scale the likes of Instagram Video, Snapchat or Vine? Be it front end or back end frameworks, languages, etc
======
moondev
Polyglot microservices that are appropriate for each context on kubernetes.

~~~
dirtylowprofile
A little more detail please. I will be compiling and researching and
discussing with the team.

------
smt88
I'd probably use Erlang + Beam. WhatsApp uses it and supposedly has absurdly
high uptime.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/3026758/inside-erlang-the-
rare-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3026758/inside-erlang-the-rare-
programming-language-behind-whatsapps-success)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10225096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10225096)

